# Our Pool seems Empty



## DiamondGal (Jan 8, 2014)

From the time Abby was a puppy she enjoyed swimming in our above ground pool. She climbed the ladder herself and jumped into the pool! She loved for me to throw her "fun noodle" and she'd retrieve it back for me to throw over and over. She died in January, so this is the first summer without her. 

Each first is a difficult one. Summer is a whole season of difficulty. I stand by the side of the pool and look out at the blue emptiness and remember my girl and how much fun we both had. Thank God for the years I had with her but I do miss her so.


----------



## ang.suds (Apr 1, 2014)

That brought tears to my eyes. Oh how we miss them so. Abby was beautiful and it looks like she had a lot of fun in her years. We recently bought a house and part of what attracted me was the pool bc Jack loved the pool. Yesterday, I found myself looking into that blue emptiness you described. (Our other dogs aren't showing interest yet). I hope that Abby and Jack and our other golden friends are swimming in a magnificent pool together. *hugs*


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I am so so sorry  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Abby*



DiamondGal said:


> From the time Abby was a puppy she enjoyed swimming in our above ground pool. She climbed the ladder herself and jumped into the pool! She loved for me to throw her "fun noodle" and she'd retrieve it back for me to throw over and over. She died in January, so this is the first summer without her.
> 
> Each first is a difficult one. Summer is a whole season of difficulty. I stand by the side of the pool and look out at the blue emptiness and remember my girl and how much fun we both had. Thank God for the years I had with her but I do miss her so.


Your story broke my heart. I can relate, as my two dogs love the pool.
Abby was a beautiful girl. If you can private message me the date she died I will put her on the Rainbow Bridge List!


----------



## Ssjgomes (Jan 25, 2014)

Sorry for your loss. This is our first summer without our Gracie and we haven't been able to take Daisy (4 month old) to our favorite Gracie places yet. We miss her a lot but we know she's in a better place!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Abby. 

The "firsts" are so very hard. Abby was beautiful, I hope when you look at the pool it will take you back to times when you and she were enjoying the pool. 

Memories and special times can take us back to happier times in our lives. They can be bittersweet because they can remind us of what no longer is. The special times and memories are forever with us, try to focus on them. 

My thoughts are with you as you go through this journey to find peace.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Aww, love the photos and love love love the "fun noodle".

I know what you mean, our doggie pool ramp just doesn't look the same without Boomer's big smiley happy face parked on the middle of it.
Having Gladys and Dee Dee pushing each other out of the way helps fill the emptiness but it doesn't replace him.

Did you save the noodle? I put all of Boomer's special stuff in a storage tote - it's full of his special mementos. I like to open it and take a trip down memory lane.

Is it possible someday your pool water will swirl again with doggie paddling someday?


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Your girl was so beautiful. You will never stop missing her but as time goes on you will think of her more often with smiles than tears. And I should know--I lost my very own first dog, an English Setter I got for my 11th birthday in June 1956 and lost Beauty to distemper at 8 months. Have lost many many dogs since her and miss them all, still love them all as much as ever, but after a while, could talk and think about each with more smiles and laughs than tears.

The last one I lost was golden girl, KayCee to cancer at 8 yrs 9 months May 25, 2008. Our Honey is right at 13, maybe already so (adopted her fully grown, heart worm positive in 2002) and we know our time is limited with her and we make the most of it. I have often wishes, after losing one, that I wishes I didn't love them so much and therefore would not be so sad and grieving so much. Not true, I am thankful for the amount of love I had for them and them for me.


----------



## rubinjos (Jun 9, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss and your feeling of emptiness. Goldens are special because of their love of the water, that's for sure. I fondly remember the first time that I tossed my girl into the lake 10 summers ago. She immediately fell in love with the water and retrieving the Frisbee. There were times it would almost get annoying because she refused to hang out on the boat and insisted on retrieving the Frisbee all day long. Today, as I sat on the back of the boat, I pictured her swimming in the water. I would have given anything to hear her barking at me to throw the Frisbee.


----------



## DiamondGal (Jan 8, 2014)

rubinjos said:


> I am sorry for your loss and your feeling of emptiness. Goldens are special because of their love of the water, that's for sure. I fondly remember the first time that I tossed my girl into the lake 10 summers ago. She immediately fell in love with the water and retrieving the Frisbee. There were times it would almost get annoying because she refused to hang out on the boat and insisted on retrieving the Frisbee all day long. Today, as I sat on the back of the boat, I pictured her swimming in the water. I would have given anything to hear her barking at me to throw the Frisbee.


I know that feeling too! We once had a Golden Retriever who was a tennis ball addict. She always had a tennis ball and when outside, always wanted someone to throw it for her. If you were reading, she'd plop the wet ball in your lap, trying to garden she'd shove the muddy ball on you, etc. and after she was gone from us, I couldn't even go in the back yard for a month or more. I'd sit on the front steps and cry! Miss my Libby too.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your heartbreaking loss and thank you for sharing your special photos of Abby. You must have lots of lovely memories of her to cherish forever, you were blessed to have such a beautiful and precious girl in your life. She will live on forever in your heart.


----------

